# Things that bug you (spin off of Goldmoon's thread)



## Aurora (May 19, 2007)

Without the politics of course 

The thread just got me thinking about the lack of respect in general that people seem to have anymore for others. I find it horribly annoying. 

A week or so ago, dshai was driving and we were turning right on a green light, and someone coming from the opposite direction was turning left to go the same direction we we heading to.....(I hope this creates a mental picture for you) anyways, *we* had the right of way. The light wasn't turning yellow so it wasn't like he was clearing the intersection and we were being rude, we had a green light and *he* was supposed to yield. Well, jerkface barrels through the intersection and hangs a quick left almost taking off the back end of our car (plus there were 2 lanes going that direction and we even turned into the right-most one, as we are supposed to, and he could have turned into the left-most one and there would have been NO problem) Anways, he gets all pissy and is sure to pull up to us and flip us off. Uh.......hello?! Do you own the road? Do traffic laws not apply to you? Now I think everyone makes a dumb move every now and again unintentionally, I know I have made a few in my 10+ years of driving and have almost caused an accident, but I am always apologetic and am sure to raise my hand to do the "I'm sorry" kind of wave to the people. I don't flip them off and make angry faces at them because *I* was the moron. 

And another thing that since this site is mainly men they probably won't appreciate quite as much, but the girls here definitely will.....why do women find in necessary to piss all over the seat in public restrooms? I mean, really?! Should I have to clean up your pee so that I can go? Do you do this at home? Yes public restrooms can be quite dirty, but need you make it worse? CLEAN UP YOUR MESS! DIDN'T YOUR PARENTS TEACH YOU ANYTHING! I had a woman before me in a stall walk out and I walked in and the seat was literally COVERED in piss. I asked her why she would leave the stall like that *knowing* that someone else was waiting and would have to clean it up. She called me a b***ch and stormed out......

So, congrats if you made it this far.....what things bug you about the lack of respect in today's society?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2007)

Too much political stuff. But I'm not going to shoot my mouth off. Last thing I want is to be hit with a banstick.


----------



## Aurora (May 19, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Too much political stuff. But I'm not going to shoot my mouth off. Last thing I want is to be hit with a banstick.



The *only* things that bother you are political? 

Laziness at others' expense bothers me. People who park in handicapped spots who aren't handicapped for instance. Especially when there are only a few spots available and now some poor crippled person has to walk further because of some able-bodied person's laziness.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> The *only* things that bother you are political?



Govermental policies on certain topics irk me major. Everything else for me is small potatoes.


----------



## Aurora (May 19, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Govermental policies on certain topics irk me major. Everything else for me is small potatoes.



Ah. That's funny. I too dislike many policies, but respect that politics are touchy and can respect others' opinions on most any political subject even though I may disagree with their logic. The disrespect that I see people show their fellow man though? I see no argument for it and therefore cannot stand it.


----------



## punkorange (May 19, 2007)

I gotta pop in on this one.  As for the handicap parking, I've parked there once, I was delivering pizza to a girl standing in the doorway of a college dorm house.  The nearest empty parking spot was two dorm houses away and it was like ten o'clock at night.  I parked there for less than 5 minutes and was harassed by campus security for no less than 5 minutes.

That brings me to one thing that really bugs me, and that's when people refuse to show empathy, or when people make decisions on stuff before they know about it.  Like gaming being satanic, certain herbal medicines, young people in general.  Why is the world so closed minded?  Wouldn't this be a better place if people tried to learn and understand before closing their mind to it?


----------



## ssampier (May 19, 2007)

Yes people can't drive worth a ... toot. I often think we should have refresher courses.  

As the toilets in women's, I thought guys were dirty. I think I recall someone saying that mess comes from people hovering over the toilet since they are afraid of the germs of the toilet seat.


----------



## Aurora (May 19, 2007)

punkorange said:
			
		

> I gotta pop in on this one.  As for the handicap parking, I've parked there once, I was delivering pizza to a girl standing in the doorway of a college dorm house.  The nearest empty parking spot was two dorm houses away and it was like ten o'clock at night.  I parked there for less than 5 minutes and was harassed by campus security for no less than 5 minutes. Wouldn't this be a better place if people tried to learn and understand before closing their mind to it?




Less than 5 min to avoid a long walk I can empathisize with. I doubt you made anyone else walk who needed it if it was late at night. What you did isn't really the people I am complaining about. I have known people who regularly park in handicapped spots just because they are lazy.


----------



## punkorange (May 19, 2007)

I've been tempted to park in handicap spots when in my grandma's car (she has a sticker or whatever) but I can't make myself


----------



## Wereserpent (May 20, 2007)

Lets see...

When you are in a line at a buffet or any other form of self serve food and someone takes the last burger or whatever else you might have wanted.  

Electronic setups that are an all day affair to put in something new or to take something out.  At my house it probably on average takes two hours to hook up something because of the way things are set up.

When you go to a store thinking they will surely have what you need/want...and they do not.

People who knock really loud on your door.

When you want to watch a TV show late at night, but you fall asleep and wake up just as it is ending.

Doritos that get waaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much of the seasoning on them.

When people act all cheerful when you have not had a good nights sleep and you just want to sock them in the face.    

Water that tastes nasty.

When something costs more money than you thought it would.

When you get a soda can from a vending machine that has little/no soda in it.

When you are really tired but can not get to sleep.


----------



## megamania (May 20, 2007)

Galeros said:
			
		

> Lets see...
> 
> Doritos that get waaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much of the seasoning on them.
> 
> .





but they're the BEST!


----------



## megamania (May 20, 2007)

My list is too long to bother writing.


Biggy's.... people whom cheat Welfare while I work 80 hours a week to barely get by.

Go thru the drive through and they mess up your order....badly

People whom take me too seriously

People whom don't take me seriously

Comicbooks being between 2.99 and 3.99 apiece while my other main hobby seems to be falling apart also.

My computer and the lack of service I can get for it.




The rest is clearly political or with only PO people more than they already are.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (May 20, 2007)

I don't sweat the little things.  Basically all my peeves are 1)big things 2)political and thus off limits here.

But in general I try to follow a simple guideline.  If it's not worth dying for or killing over it's not worth getting upset over, and that only leaves the really important things.  Other people can get upset at the inconsequential stuff I've got better things to worry about.  Unfortunately they're not suitable for discussion here.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 20, 2007)

The biggest thing that really bothers me is hypocritical speech.  I don't mind hypocritical action nearly as much, because I expect people to react out of instinct and thus not always be aware of their actions.  However ... I do expect people to think before opening their mouth.  Always.  Thus, people who talk hypocritically bug me much more than people who act hypocritically.



That and outright biggotry (sp?) / prejudice. 



That and people who correct my spelling online (unless I accidentally typed a wrong word and that word changes the meaning of the sentence).  I mean, if I was getting this published I'd spellcheck.  But for stream of consciousness posting like this post ... no spellcheck necessary, right?


----------



## bodhi (May 20, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> what things bug you about the lack of respect in today's society?




When someone puts something off to the last minute, then makes it _your_ problem.

When someone asks you a question, then doesn't listen to the answer.

When someone doesn't really know _what_ they want you to do, but they want you to do it _now_.

When someone wants to pay their fifty cent bill with a credit card.

When people park so close to you there's no way for you to get back in your car.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 20, 2007)

> That and outright biggotry (sp?) / prejudice.




Bigotry.

Well, you_ asked!_


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 20, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Bigotry.
> 
> Well, you_ asked!_




Woo-hoo!  Someone got the joke!  Thanks for playing along!    I was wondering if the irony of my misspelling followed by my third comment would be too much for anyone to resist.  Leave it to Dannyalcatraz ... well played!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 20, 2007)

Things that _really_ bug me are probably better left unsaid on this site.

Little things that annoy me:

At the grocery store when the cashier and bagger spend all their time talking to each other and don't have the courtesy to acknowledge me.

People who pull into the breakdown lane to zip by traffic on the highway.

People who take up more than one parking space.  I've often had a desire to get a can of spray paint and spray a yellow stripe on the car showing where the line is underneath it.


----------



## Aurora (May 20, 2007)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Things that _really_ bug me are probably better left unsaid on this site.
> 
> Little things that annoy me:
> 
> ...



Oh gawd those things drive me crazy too!

I can't stand it when people block an entire aisle when shopping. You know they'll have their cart on one side and then be standing on the other. It wouldn't be bad except for when you stand there for 30 sec waiting and then when they don't acknowledge you, you say "excuse me" and they glare at you like you are the one being rude *rolls eyes* Granted everyone blocks an aisle every now and then, but when I do, I apologize and move to let them pass.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 24, 2007)

Other drivers during rush hour that don't think they need to follow traffic laws.

......... Upon reflection, other drivers in general bug me.


----------



## kenobi65 (May 24, 2007)

As others have said: big things that really bug me are probably going to send this thread into bad places.

Little things that just hack me off (and you can tell that these behaviors have been bugging me for a while now, because I've NAMED most of them):

- Creepers.  You stop at a red light, and the guy in front of you has stopped about 40 feet behind the car in front of *him*.  Then, over the course of the minute that the light is red, every 10 second, he creeps up about 5 feet.  What is the matter with you?  Do you think your brakes stop working after 10 seconds, and you need to give them a rest?

- Gappers.  These are like creepers, but they don't creep up.  They just like to stop 2 car lengths away from the car in front of them.

- Cloggers.  These are people who drive slowly in the left lane on the highway, and are oblivious to the fact that traffic is crawling up behind them.  The left lane is for *passing*, people...don't camp in it, unless you're the fastest mofo on the road.

- Barnacles.  People who sit next to you on a train (or bus) when you're sitting in the "inside" seat, and then don't move over to an empty seat when the train starts to empty.  And, 90% of the time, barnacles are either big folks (who are thus crowding you anyway), or have bad B.O.

- Space hogs.  People who park way over to one side of a parking space, making the next space over difficult or impossible to use.  Even worse are the {insert VERY bad word} who intentionally park their expensive car across TWO spaces.  They're just asking to get their precious Ferarri keyed.  (Not that I would do that.  I'm too LG.)

- Employees at restaurants who simply cannot get a custom order right.  I'm a fussy eater, sorry.  I do NOT want everything on my sandwich.  I do NOT want pickles.  Really!  Please get my order correct!

- People who get to the front of the line at a fast-food restaurant, and then have NO IDEA what they want to order.  How can it POSSIBLY take 5 minutes to simply place an order at Burger King? ^$$%%#!!!


----------



## Aeson (May 24, 2007)

To carry on  the traffic theme. 

People who force their way in to a line when two lanes become one. It backs the ones behind up because they now have to stop. There is also the race to the bottle neck. I see it out in front of my store every day.


----------



## jaerdaph (May 24, 2007)

[soapbox]We all know the old saying, "they can't walk and chew gum at the same time".  Well, I think a lot of people, in fact most of us, can't walk and talk on their cell phone at the same time. A telephone conversation requires a lot of mental effort (as opposed to chewing gum), and people seem to forget they are walking in a shared public space.  

Please, if you are on your cell phone, step to the side of the sidewalk or aisle out of the way of doors, exits, entrances and other high traffic flow areas. And just because the cell phone signal returns at the top of the subway stairs doesn't mean you should stop right there and check you messages and return calls.

Remember, a telephone conversation takes up a lot of your concentration. This is why you shouldn't drive and talk on your cell phone either, even with a hands free. 

And if you could care less about other people, do it for your own safety then. 

Thank you.  [/soapbox]


----------



## Aurora (May 24, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> - Gappers.  These are like creepers, but they don't creep up.  They just like to stop 2 car lengths away from the car in front of them.



This drives me freaking insane. One time I was on an off-rap turing left about 3 cars back from the first car and he stopped at least 2 car lengths in front of the line so he didn't trigger the light to change.   He just sat there as the cars lined up behind us. I was ready to get out of the car and tell him to pull forward, but then someone came up the right hand turn lane and jumped in front of him to trigger the light. GRRRRRR! We sat there for over 5 min while people honked like mad. 

It seems to me that old people do this more than anyone else. I don't know why. :|


----------



## Aeson (May 24, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> This drives me freaking insane. One time I was on an off-rap turing left about 3 cars back from the first car and he stopped at least 2 car lengths in front of the line so he didn't trigger the light to change.   He just sat there as the cars lined up behind us. I was ready to get out of the car and tell him to pull forward, but then someone came up the right hand turn lane and jumped in front of him to trigger the light. GRRRRRR! We sat there for over 5 min while people honked like mad.
> 
> It seems to me that old people do this more than anyone else. I don't know why. :|




He fell asleep or died.


----------



## Prince of Happiness (May 24, 2007)

I don't even know where to begin. Seattle is just plum full of examples of things that bug me. I stay because the girls are pretty.


----------



## Aeson (May 24, 2007)

Prince of Happiness said:
			
		

> I don't even know where to begin. Seattle is just plum full of examples of things that bug me. I stay because the girls are pretty.



There are pretty girls every where.


----------



## Prince of Happiness (May 24, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> There are pretty girls every where.




Yes, but Seattle has a *lot* of them. It's a matter of commentary from out-of-town visitors.


----------



## nerfherder (May 24, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> To carry on  the traffic theme.
> 
> People who force their way in to a line when two lanes become one. It backs the ones behind up because they now have to stop. There is also the race to the bottle neck. I see it out in front of my store every day.



The traffic theme deserves a thread of its own!

People who try to block me from getting into their lane when two become one.  The quickest way for everyone is to merge alternately.  There's a tunnel near me that has signs up telling you to use both lanes and merge where the lanes merge but some people are adamant to stick to the bumber of the car in front and not let you in.  It's more dangerous and slows everyone down.

Lane discipline - check, bad parking - check.  Oh, one that hasn't been mentioned because it probably doesn't happen much in the US is people who cut you up on roundabouts - check your damned mirrors and look in your blind spots before you just change lanes into the gap that I'm about to enter.  People in front of you that pull out to overtake and force you to slow right down - particularly annoying on the autobahn when you're doing well over 100mph and they're doing about 80.  I could go on all day!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 24, 2007)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> Oh, one that hasn't been mentioned because it probably doesn't happen much in the US is people who cut you up on roundabouts




Funny enough, my city has roundabouts - Indianapolis, IN is built around one large one at the center of the city, and then there are random roundabouts around the area.

It's even worse here.... no one knows how to drive in them, because I don't think anywhere else in the States has them. Tourist season is hell around here...


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 24, 2007)

Prince of Happiness said:
			
		

> Yes, but Seattle has a *lot* of them. It's a matter of commentary from out-of-town visitors.



Hmmm, I must have missed them when I visited Seattle a couple of years back.  Of course I was there for my gay friend's wedding, so perhaps I was just in the wrong areas to see pretty _girls_.  I seem to remember my wife making a couple of comments about the number of nice looking guys...


----------



## Aeson (May 24, 2007)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> The traffic theme deserves a thread of its own!
> 
> People who try to block me from getting into their lane when two become one.  The quickest way for everyone is to merge alternately.  There's a tunnel near me that has signs up telling you to use both lanes and merge where the lanes merge but some people are adamant to stick to the bumber of the car in front and not let you in.  It's more dangerous and slows everyone down.



I've been known to not let someone over. It's often in situations where it's not an actual you must merge. It's two lanes were one continues and the other ends in a turn. They had warning to merger earlier yet they choose to go as far as they can ahead then stop the turning traffic while they wait to cut in line.


----------



## Prince of Happiness (May 24, 2007)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I must have missed them when I visited Seattle a couple of years back.  Of course I was there for my gay friend's wedding, so perhaps I was just in the wrong areas to see pretty _girls_.  I seem to remember my wife making a couple of comments about the number of nice looking guys...




Ha!

Ok! So things that I have found that bug me (a sample):

Left lane is for PASSING.

No, I do not have spare change. Now please get off my doorstep.

Let me get this straight. You've paid over $500.00 for Gore-Tex waterproof boots and Gore-Tex lined knee-high gaiters and you STILL walk around mud puddles? YOU HAVE MORE MONEY THAN YOU DESERVE.

Flush, then wash your hands. How is this hard?


----------



## jonesy (May 24, 2007)

There's really just one thing, but it covers a lot and it's driving me crazy.

Definitions.

Humans give names to things so that we can talk about them. So why can't we leave them alone?

This can get extremely political so I'll try to be vague. And that's part of the problem.

Some words get bad connotations because people use them accidentally wrong or intentionally as insults. So those become "unusable" and we have to start using other words in their place. But because it's still pointing at the same thing now the new word gets "tainted". Oooh, we can't use that, that's a bad way of saying it. So now we have to find a new word for it. Sheesh. How the hell are you going to talk about it then? No, don't say it, I get it, you don't really want to talk about it at all, you just want it to go away. Well it's not going to.

Some words get muddled by people who want to use their good reputation to their advantage. "I stand for this issue and anyone who doesn't stand for this issue is clearly stupid". Well sure, but you know what, no you do not. You are using the wrong word so that people get confused about what you are talking about. Then you go on tv and because everything on tv is true, oh look what happened now, everyone starts getting it wrong. And what ever happened to the original definition then? How are we going to talk about that now. Oh that's right, that was your intention all along. Well thanks a lot.

It's bad enough that we have a million different languages, we can't even agree to use the ones we do use concisely.


----------



## nerfherder (May 24, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've been known to not let someone over. It's often in situations where it's not an actual you must merge. It's two lanes were one continues and the other ends in a turn. They had warning to merger earlier yet they choose to go as far as they can ahead then stop the turning traffic while they wait to cut in line.



Oh yeah, I know what you mean - have one on my commute home.  I get into lane early but several people will always undertake to get a couple of car lengths ahead, often blocking the traffic behind them wanting to continue on for their turn off.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (May 24, 2007)

Understanding how scary this event was requires an understanding of my vision.  It's poor and I am very sensitive to light... especially when it's dark.  The regular lights of traffic in opposite lanes are frequently enough to cause me trouble driving at night - which is why I try to avoid it.

However, I was recently driving home at night on I-95 here in Maryland.  I was in the far left lane cruising along at the speed of traffic (about 75).  There was a car a few lengths in front of me and a car to my right.

Suddenly some jerk in a giant SUV gets behind me and decides that 10 miles over the speed limit is not fast enough and starts flashing his brights and honking.

Now, there are several things to consider:
(1) I cannot speed up.  I am going the speed of traffic.  To speed up would mean running into the people in front of me.
(2) I cannot switch lanes.  There is a car to my right.

I quick flipped up my rear-view mirror to avoid being totally blinded, but the guy just didn't stop.  Honk honk! Flash flash!  It went on for a mile or two when, without warning, he pulled onto the shoulder and sped up to about 95 mph and passed me and the several cars ahead of me.

Sad thing is, it's not the first time that's happened to me.

The next day, I was driving down a residential street headed home after work.  I was going between 25 and 30 and a car pulls up behind me and starts flashing the brights.  When I stopped (a full stop) at a stop sign, they started honking and yelling out their windows!  Way to bitch at me for being a responsible driver.  Ugh.


----------



## Aeson (May 24, 2007)

I won't tell you how many times I've slowed down to piss off drivers that are chomping at the bit for me to speed up. I'm already at or above the speed limit. You want to go 20 over then you have to pass me. Until you can you can sit there and eat my exhaust.


----------



## nerfherder (May 24, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I won't tell you how many times I've slowed down to piss off drivers that are chomping at the bit for me to speed up. I'm already at or above the speed limit. You want to go 20 over then you have to pass me. Until you can you can sit there and eat my exhaust.



You want to be careful doing that - if they're right up your exhaust pipe then they're more likely to do something reckless if you do something that pisses them off.  I saw an SUV ram the car in front of me into a barrier at about 60mph in a road-rage incident a couple of years ago...


----------



## kenobi65 (May 24, 2007)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> It's even worse here.... no one knows how to drive in them, because I don't think anywhere else in the States has them. Tourist season is hell around here...




We have a few around here (including one about 4 blocks from my house), but you're right, they're not common, and too many people have no idea how to use them.  I think they're a little more common in the Northeast.

I've seen people drive the wrong way around them (forcing people off the road), I've seen so many near-misses it's scary.


----------



## kenobi65 (May 24, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> It seems to me that old people do this {gapping} more than anyone else. I don't know why. :|




I have two theories, because, yes, I've noticed that most Gappers are older folks.

1) These are people with respiratory issues, and they've decided that not stopping near the car in front of them reduces the amount of exhaust they have to breathe.  (Though it does nothing about the exhaust from the hundreds of other cars...)

2) They want to leave a space, in case they need to maneuver out of the way, if some unforseen accident starts occuring behind them.


----------



## Aeson (May 24, 2007)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> You want to be careful doing that - if they're right up your exhaust pipe then they're more likely to do something reckless if you do something that pisses them off.  I saw an SUV ram the car in front of me into a barrier at about 60mph in a road-rage incident a couple of years ago...



I know.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 24, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> I've seen people drive the wrong way around them (forcing people off the road), I've seen so many near-misses it's scary.




I've seen this as well... people who don't yield when entering them, people who go around the wrong way (although this is rather rare here, fortunately, because for most of them you can only enter them one way), and people who apparently get confused or lost and do nothing but drive around, and around, and around them, usually very, very slowly....


----------



## Pbartender (May 24, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> A week or so ago, dshai was driving and we were turning right on a green light, and someone coming from the opposite direction was turning left to go the same direction we we heading to.....(I hope this creates a mental picture for you) anyways, *we* had the right of way. The light wasn't turning yellow so it wasn't like he was clearing the intersection and we were being rude, we had a green light and *he* was supposed to yield. Well, jerkface barrels through the intersection and hangs a quick left almost taking off the back end of our car (plus there were 2 lanes going that direction and we even turned into the right-most one, as we are supposed to, and he could have turned into the left-most one and there would have been NO problem) Anways, he gets all pissy and is sure to pull up to us and flip us off. Uh.......hello?!




Now imagine that same situation, but you are going straight ahead through the intersection, instead of hanging a right.  Next, imagine that you are riding a bicycle instead of driving a car.

I'm a commuter cyclist and ride my bike to work practically every day, year round.  This situation (or something awfully similar) happens to me about once a week or so.



			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> And another thing that since this site is mainly men they probably won't appreciate quite as much, but the girls here definitely will.....why do women find in necessary to piss all over the seat in public restrooms?




Men just do it in a slightly different manner, often hitting the wall and floors around a urinal.

"Hrm...  Looks like someone Took 20 on his Use Toilet check."   :\


----------



## Torm (May 24, 2007)

My *BIG* one is people who assume that just because your way of doing things is different from _the way things are done_, even though they have no real reason for doing it their way aside from that's the way _they_ were told to do it, that you are automatically wrong and/or evil.

You might think I'm speaking of religious matters to say that, but I'm not (necessarily). This applies to stupid corporate or bureaucratic policies just as well, if not better.

In the way of more minor issues that get my goat:

1. Restaurants with employees who don't know you at all who come out to sing you happy birthday. I don't want your false, forced sentiments. I try to be nice, because I know they have to do it or possibly get fired, but that just adds lies to lies.  

2. Food products that change their recipe, then advertise themselves as "improved" when they decidedly AREN'T and only changed to save money. I'm looking at YOU, Nacho Cheese Doritos! Nacho Chees_ier_ my aching arse.

3. Along the same lines, food products that I grow used to and enjoy that suddenly become completely unavailable, period.

4. Also along the same lines, restaurants that change how they prepare a dish with no indication given in the menu or by the waitstaff.

5. High Fructose Corn Syrup

6. Phone systems that take you in loops.

7. Phone support people that can't speak the language of the people they are meant to support properly.

8. When the local TV network affiliate screws around with the feed on the rare program that I have REALLY been looking forward to.

9. Creative minds hampered from doing really neat stuff, particularly crossover stuff, by their proprietary affiliation with particular entertainment companies.

10. POLLEN, and the way the screwed up weather lately has seemingly extended allergy season. At least for me.

11. People who code viruses and other malware, and their creations.

12. Software companies that change things JUST to make you buy the next version.

13. Entropy.  

And then, my other big one, which actually covers some of the small ones: People who make the effort to lie or intentionally make things difficult for others, rather than trying to do something useful or helpful or, barring that, just shutting up and doing nothing.


----------



## Prince of Happiness (May 24, 2007)

OOO! OOO! OOO! I HATE high fructose corn syrup! Tastes horrible! Bleah! When I go up to Canada I stock up on Canadian Coca Cola because it's still made with honest-to-god SUGAR.


----------



## Torm (May 24, 2007)

Prince of Happiness said:
			
		

> OOO! OOO! OOO! I HATE high fructose corn syrup! Tastes horrible! Bleah! When I go up to Canada I stock up on Canadian Coca Cola because it's still made with honest-to-god SUGAR.



Once a year in some places in the U.S. you can get cola products that are made Kosher for Passover, and they have actual sugar, too. Little Kosher for Passover symbol on the caps.

I haven't drank _any_ soda in three months, and haven't missed it - Propel Fitness Water and Aquafina Alive are pretty darned good and comparably priced, and much better for you.


----------



## Prince of Happiness (May 24, 2007)

Torm said:
			
		

> Once a year in some places in the U.S. you can get cola products that are made Kosher for Passover, and they have actual sugar, too. Little Kosher for Passover symbol on the caps.
> 
> I haven't drank _any_ soda in three months, and haven't missed it - Propel Fitness Water and Aquafina Alive are pretty darned good and comparably priced, and much better for you.




More of a Vitamin Water fan myself, but every once in a while...


----------



## Hijinks (May 24, 2007)

People who are too attached to their cell phones that they can't leave them closed during a 2 hour movie in a dark theater.  You want to know what time it is?  Wear a watch.  Bored?  Leave.

People who are so focused on other people being "Nice" that they get all bent out of shape for the silliest things.  Like someone not saying "Good morning" to you, but they smile and nod while maintaining eye contact - uhh ok go complain to their supervisor that they're "rude" ... whatever .. yes, this did happen to me.

Extroverts who enforce their outgoingness on introverts.  If you ask me if a book is good, and I smile and nod, you do NOT need to shout "What?  I didn't HEAR you!!!!!"


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 24, 2007)

"Your call is important to us.  Please hold the line...."  Know what?  If our calls are important, hire more people to man the phones.

"We are currently experiencing a higher than usual call volume.  Please hold the line...." Really?  Every time I (or anyone I know of) calls?  That isn't the definition of a higher than usual call volume -- that's normal call volume.  Hire some more people to man the phones.

People who don't use their turn signals.

People who wait until the light changes to use their turn signals.

People who drop rabid weasels down your pants.


----------



## Goblyn (May 24, 2007)

What really annoys me?

Those who become annoyed at little things and then transfer their annoyance to those around them.

That and getting one of my eyelashes in my eye. I HATE that.


----------



## awayfarer (May 25, 2007)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Funny enough, my city has roundabouts - Indianapolis, IN is built around one large one at the center of the city, and then there are random roundabouts around the area.
> 
> It's even worse here.... no one knows how to drive in them, because I don't think anywhere else in the States has them. Tourist season is hell around here...




Oy, don't get me started on those. You can't fart in Mass without it hitting a rotary. The roads around here (particularly in Boston) are so tangled they look like they were designed by drunk spiders.


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 25, 2007)

How about people who don't pull over for emergency vehicles?  That makes me grit my teeth and hope it's their house on fire.


----------



## Wereserpent (May 25, 2007)

People who waste a whole "What annoys you" thread on traffic/driving talk.


----------



## bodhi (May 25, 2007)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> ......... Upon reflection, other drivers in general bug me.



Indeed. I really enjoy driving, except for all the other people on the road.


----------



## bodhi (May 25, 2007)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Now imagine that same situation, but you are going straight ahead through the intersection, instead of hanging a right.  Next, imagine that you are riding a bicycle instead of driving a car.



That happened to a friend of mine. He was on a motorcycle, guy turned left in front of him. He told stories about landing on the guy's hood, grabbing onto the windshield wipers, and yelling at the guy to stop his car. He's fine now, but he was in the hospital for quite a while. He enjoyed his morphine clicker, tho.


----------



## nerfherder (May 25, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> 2) They want to leave a space, in case they need to maneuver out of the way, if some unforseen accident starts occuring behind them.



I was trained to do this - the recommendation is to stop while you can still see the rear tyres of the car in front.


----------



## Torm (May 25, 2007)

Galeros said:
			
		

> People who waste a whole "What annoys you" thread on traffic/driving talk.



Hey! I listed 15 things and not _one_ of mine was about traffic or driving!

Although, the not-pulling-over-for-emergency-vehicles thing _does_ make me pretty perturbed.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (May 25, 2007)

The office I work in keeps weird hours, so I frequently leave messages or send emails that I need to have returned to other people and businesses.  I've found that people, quite often, don't listen to anything I say in the message and/or don't read the email.

So, when I *do* have a chance to speak with them, they are unprepared or cannot answer my question without instruction or information that I already provided.

For example, we got a letter from a professional psychological organization the other day that said: "We see your company has applied for International SomethingOrAnother Status."

Upon taking a look at our records, I noted that we did not, in fact, apply for the International SomethingOrAnother Status.  So I called the woman that signed the letter.  She wasn't in the office because it was well after five.  No biggie.

In my message I give our ID number, my name, my phone number, and explain the situation slowly and carefully (I do this a lot, so I like to think I'm good at it).  However, when she returns my call the next day, the first thing she says is: "And what was your call in reference to?"

So I explain the situation, once again and she says: "What's your identification number?"  So I give it to her, again.  Then, she puts me on hold for 15 minutes while she looks up our account.  

And I find that deeply annoying.  I gave you that information.  You should have looked up our account BEFORE calling instead of calling ot get the information I already gave you and wasting my time by putting me on hold.


----------



## Cabled (May 25, 2007)

When my hamburger slips through the grill and falls in the briquettes...which although they appear intact are in fact this magical pile of fine powder that can hold the shape of a solid object.


----------



## Aeson (May 25, 2007)

Customers that question my knowledge of my job. I'm always being asked "Are you sure?" If you don't trust me with the parcel then take it somewhere else. I'm the one behind the counter. Let me do my job.


----------



## kenobi65 (May 25, 2007)

awayfarer said:
			
		

> The roads around here (particularly in Boston) are so tangled they look like they were designed by drunk spiders.




The joys of having roads for cars that were originally horse paths.


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 25, 2007)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> She wasn't in the office because it was well after five.




Ooh, that reminds me of the one that got me this morning.

Our ADSL at home is down for some reason.  I tried for a while to get through to the ISP last night (to multiple messages, including the aforementioned "Your call is important to us" _and_ "We are currently experiencing a higher than usual call volume"), but had to give up in order to get to PotC3:AWE.

So I called this morning at 7am, and got an automated "You have called outside our normal hours, which are 7.30am to 10.30pm".  No problem.  I called back at 7.30.  And 7.45.  And 8am.  And every time, I got "You have called outside our normal hours, which are 7.30am to 10.30pm".

It's like my 7am call set a flag, and now I am a customer who has "called outside our normal hours, which are 7.30am to 10.30pm"...

-Hyp.


----------



## megamania (May 25, 2007)

One of my biggest pet peeves I am sure everyone here deals with-



Bosses whom only see the negative side.   After all to admit you may know something means maybe asking for a raise.....


----------



## Dioltach (May 25, 2007)

On the subject of roundabouts: drivers who don't indicate when they're leaving, so you find yourself waiting unnecessarily for them to pass.

In fact, all drivers who don't indicate.

People who jump queues (and I live in the Netherlands, where it's accepted practice to jump queues -- if a queue is even formed, instead of people just milling round -- or, if a new checkout or whatever opens, for the person at the back of the existing queue to run forward to be the first in the new queue).

People who apparently think that their music is so interesting that everyone should hear it.

People who apparently think that their phone calls are so interesting that everyone should hear them.

There are probably more things that annoy me, but this will do for now.


----------



## nerfherder (May 25, 2007)

Dioltach said:
			
		

> On the subject of roundabouts: drivers who don't indicate when they're leaving, so you find yourself waiting unnecessarily for them to pass.
> 
> In fact, all drivers who don't indicate.



I'll agree with those, and add drivers that have left their indicators on, who then look like they are going to turn into your road, allowing you to pull out, but in fact are going straight on.  An SUV did this to me once, and I went with my instinct of "he's going too fast to be turning here" and didn't pull out - otherwise I would have been rammed by a couple of tons of Range Rover at 40mph.


----------



## Harmon (May 25, 2007)

*Me* people -  The lady that lives next door puts in motion sensing lights, and wants me to purchase new blinds so she won't have to put up a piece of foil in her light to block two inches of her light (enough to keep it out of my window, it can't be described here).

People that cut into line - "I only have five items, I won't take a moment."  "Sorry, I have three."  Generally I just smile and say- "I know you have important things to do, and I don't."

Loud music on residental streets - the thump, thump of "music" rolls into my circle once a day.  Is it music?  Music has something other then loud base that rattles windows.  Knew a carpenter that had speakers turned out in his trucnk, he had cut his truck to place the speakers against the outer wall of his trunk.  Why?  Cause he was convenced that I wanted to hear his music.  When I told him I really didn't he got annoyed, and argued that I did.  Years later he apologized, said he was immature, and just wanted attention.  He's a lot nicer person now that he knows there are other people around him.

Appearance is more then substance - people that think that what people see is important.  The affore mentioned women has three really nice cars, someone skuffed her car door so instead of buffing it out she goes and repaints her car- the same color.  She saw that my truck had been hit, and asked me to park it in the garage (basically out of sight).  I said- "no," and she got pissed, turned and walked away in a huff.  Appearance is meaningless, it is what's in side that means something (unless she's really hot looking  ).


----------



## Aurora (May 25, 2007)

Torm said:
			
		

> Once a year in some places in the U.S. you can get cola products that are made Kosher for Passover, and they have actual sugar, too. Little Kosher for Passover symbol on the caps.
> 
> I haven't drank _any_ soda in three months, and haven't missed it - Propel Fitness Water and Aquafina Alive are pretty darned good and comparably priced, and much better for you.



WOW, really? Honestly, I didn't even know you could buy Coca-Cola with reg sugar. Didn't even know it existed! I LOVE Coca-Cola. It is my favorite soda, hands down. Is the flavor much different? Please tell me it doesn't taste like New Coke. *BLECH*


----------



## Aurora (May 25, 2007)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> I was trained to do this - the recommendation is to stop while you can still see the rear tyres of the car in front.



I also was taught this. Doing it correctly should mean you are less than one car length from the car in front of you. My annoyance level peaks when people leave 2 car lengths between them and the next car. 

I find it therapeautic to yell at people by their make of car. "DAMNIT NEON YOU SUCK!"  This has toned down some since I had my daughter.


----------



## jaerdaph (May 25, 2007)

So I'm noticing a trend, I think. Most people here are really annoyed by the inconsiderate actions of other drivers. This makes sense because most people around here are in areas where reliance on a car is a fact of life. I live in New York City, which is really a subway/walking city (as opposed to say Los Angeles, where cars are king), especially if you want to get around quickly, thus I'm more annoyed by the inconsiderate actions of other pedestrians. 

Fascinating.


----------



## Pbartender (May 25, 2007)

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> This makes sense because most people around here are in areas where reliance on a car is a fact of life.




Actually, I think it probably has more to do with the fact that inconsiderate driving habits can lead to extensive property damage, serious injury and death.


----------



## Hijinks (May 25, 2007)

> 8. When the local TV network affiliate screws around with the feed on the rare program that I have REALLY been looking forward to.




Argh!  Amen!  I waited and waited for the season finale of Lost, and then as soon as it started, the news station cut in with a "breaking story" of a severe thunderstorm warning in the other part of the state.  Soooo for the rest of the show (the first part of which I missed), they had a little thing in the lower part of the screen repeating the warning info.  Why couldn't they just have the small warning throughout?  Why take up the whole screen and repeat over and over about a warning, while showing us your groovy state-of-the-art radar?  Jerks.



> I gave you that information. You should have looked up our account BEFORE calling instead of calling ot get the information I already gave you and wasting my time by putting me on hold.




Definitely a pet peeve of mine also.  Having worked in customer serviced, I get very irritated at people who can't take notes while you're explaining something.  I remember once, I had a very irate woman on the phone; unfortunately she'd been transferred to me in error and was supposed to be talking to a different department.  I called the other dept, and explained her whole situation.  I said, "I'm really sorry to be sending her to you, because she's REALLY mad, but she needs X, Y and Z and this is why she needs it, and please help her with it."  That conversation took like 3-4 minutes while I spelled it all out.  I was trained to hold on to make sure the transfer took place, so I heard the person I'd just told all about the situation say, "Hi this is Kristina, how can I help you?"

GRRR!!  I hope that lady gave her an earful about having to explain herself all over again.  It would *not* have killed her to say "Hi, this is Kristina, I understand you're having a problem with X, Y and Z, so I am logging into the system to help you with that..."

My other issue with customer service - You call XYZ company and the IVR asks you to put in your phone number.  Fine.  Then it has to SLOWLY repeat the number back to you, and then you have to press 1 if it is correct.  Fine.  Then you get through to a person, who immediately asks you for your phone number.  Uhh ... ?


----------



## nerfherder (May 25, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> The joys of having roads for cars that were originally horse paths.



Actually, some of the most fun roads near me were originally built by the Romans 2000 years ago.  They go in a dead straight line, up and down every hill in the way, giving a great rollercoaster effect


----------



## nerfherder (May 25, 2007)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Funny enough, my city has roundabouts - Indianapolis, IN is built around one large one at the center of the city, and then there are random roundabouts around the area.
> 
> It's even worse here.... no one knows how to drive in them, because I don't think anywhere else in the States has them. Tourist season is hell around here...



I found it funny when I first came across one in Boston - it had instructions on how to use a rotary on signs for hundreds of yards as you approached it    All the traffic sat timidly in the right hand lane, not daring to pull out until there was absolutely nothing on the rotary, so I breezed past everything.  It does take a little mental shift to remember to go round to the right and look left, rather than the other way around.  I feel sorry for any american tourist coming to the UK and getting a hire car.  If they've forgotten to specify an automatic, then they'll get a manual with the stick on the left side, will have to remember to drive on the right and will have to navigate a ton of roundabouts.  That's quite a bit to get used to as you pull out of the hire car park at Heathrow after a 7 hour flight!

Man, I love bitching about driving!


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 25, 2007)

People who use alternate message boards (especially those with restricted access) to ridicule people behind their backs.

People who ask posters on one message board for money, then use part of that money to support other message boards where posters ridicule the posters on the first message board behind their backs.

People who think that sort of behavior is okay, or, worse, cool.

RC


----------



## nerfherder (May 25, 2007)

White knights.


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 25, 2007)

People who make white knights necessary.


----------



## nerfherder (May 25, 2007)

People who _think_ white knights are necessary.


----------



## reveal (May 25, 2007)

Passive-Aggressiveness.


----------



## Bubbalicious (May 25, 2007)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> People who use alternate message boards (especially those with restricted access) to ridicule people behind their backs.
> 
> People who ask posters on one message board for money, then use part of that money to support other message boards where posters ridicule the posters on the first message board behind their backs.
> 
> ...




Paranoid much, Faerie Princess?


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 25, 2007)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> People who _think_ white knights are necessary.





Then I must really chesse you off, because my theory is that only roaches scatter when the lights come on.


----------



## Henry (May 25, 2007)

_*I'm going to re-open the thread, but the first thing I'm going to say, ladies and gents, is please knock it off. If you have sniping to do, there are other boards better to do it in.*_


----------



## nerfherder (May 25, 2007)

Henry said:
			
		

> I'm going to re-open the thread, but the first thing I'm going to say, ladies and gents, is please knock it off. If you have sniping to do, there are other boards better to do it in.



Understood.


----------



## Aeson (May 25, 2007)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> White knights.


----------



## Bubbalicious (May 25, 2007)

Henry said:
			
		

> _*I'm going to re-open the thread, but the first thing I'm going to say, ladies and gents, is please knock it off. If you have sniping to do, there are other boards better to do it in.*_




Like, what boards are optimized for cheap sniping?

Just curious.

I need names.

And links.


----------



## nerfherder (May 25, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

>









			
				Bubbalicious said:
			
		

> Like, what boards are optimized for cheap sniping?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> ...



I find this one best: http://www.snipercentral.com/forums/


----------



## Aeson (May 25, 2007)

nerfherder said:
			
		

>



Thanks. I needed that. No hard feelings. My post was all in good fun.


----------



## jaerdaph (May 25, 2007)

Wait, we're going on a snipe hunt? 

Let me get my gear...


----------



## jaerdaph (May 25, 2007)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Actually, I think it probably has more to do with the fact that inconsiderate driving habits can lead to extensive property damage, serious injury and death.




Stopping at the top or bottom of an escalator to check your messages or make a call, completely oblivious to the people behind you - not a pretty sight.


----------



## bodhi (May 26, 2007)

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> Stopping at the top or bottom of an escalator to check your messages or make a call, completely oblivious to the people behind you - not a pretty sight.



More generalized, people who stop _in_ doorways. Unless you've got the cool leather duster, and the extra-cool Wind from Nowhere[tm], you're just a speed bump.


----------



## kenobi65 (May 26, 2007)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> I was trained to do this - the recommendation is to stop while you can still see the rear tyres of the car in front.




And I understand that, within reason.

I was testing it out today as I was driving.  In my car, that means stopping about 8 feet away from the car in front of me.  Even if you have a low seating position in your car, I still don't think that would make you need to stop more than a full car's length away from the next guy.

But, when I'm talking about Gappers, these are people who are leaving 2 or so car lengths between them and the car in front of them.

Oh, and the thing about doorways reminded me of another one...people who refuse to use revolving doors.  I can understand that if you walk with a cane or something...but I'm talking about perfectly healthy people who walk *around* the revolving door to use the "push" door...which, btw, lets the warm / cool air out of the building.


----------



## Kastil (May 26, 2007)

Society labeling children with personality quirks, such as the many levels that Autism seems to have.

Political Correctness

Aeson... j/k


----------



## Aeson (May 26, 2007)

Kastil said:
			
		

> Aeson... j/k




Why do you hate America Aeson?


----------



## Kastil (May 26, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why do you hate America Aeson?



Because you stole my poptarts.... again!


----------



## Aeson (May 26, 2007)

Kastil said:
			
		

> Because you stole my poptarts.... again!



But they were the chocolate ones. You know how much I love them.  If you'd let me out of your closet every now and again I won't have to steal your poptarts.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 26, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> But they were the chocolate ones. You know how much I love them.  If you'd let me out of your closet every now and again I won't have to steal your poptarts.



Aeson coming out of the closet?


----------



## ssampier (May 26, 2007)

Insurance

need I say more?


----------



## Torm (May 26, 2007)

ssampier said:
			
		

> Insurance
> 
> need I say more?



Yes, one more word: Advertising

Between those two, we've summed up something like 75% of the world's evil.


----------



## Aeson (May 26, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Aeson coming out of the closet?



It's an inside joke. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 26, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's an inside joke. Don't worry about it.



It was the implication I was worried about.


----------



## Aeson (May 26, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It was the implication I was worried about.



I'm not worried about the implication. Now lets stop with the threadjack. Return the nice people to their bitch session.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 26, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not worried about the implication. Now lets stop with the threadjack. Return the nice people to their bitch session.



 Sheesh.


----------



## nerfherder (May 26, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> And I understand that, within reason.
> 
> I was testing it out today as I was driving.  In my car, that means stopping about 8 feet away from the car in front of me.  Even if you have a low seating position in your car, I still don't think that would make you need to stop more than a full car's length away from the next guy.
> 
> But, when I'm talking about Gappers, these are people who are leaving 2 or so car lengths between them and the car in front of them.



Yeah, I have to admit I haven't come across this gappers phenomenum.  I have to leave a little more gap than you, because the turning circle on my car is poor, but it's still far less than a car's length.


> Oh, and the thing about doorways reminded me of another one...people who refuse to use revolving doors.  I can understand that if you walk with a cane or something...but I'm talking about perfectly healthy people who walk *around* the revolving door to use the "push" door...which, btw, lets the warm / cool air out of the building.



Heh, I'm one of those people.  Given a choice between a revolving and a normal door, I'll go for the one that is quicker to operate 

On a similar note, people who use automatic revolving doors at airports, but bang their luggage into the door making it stop.  Repeatedly.


----------



## awayfarer (May 26, 2007)

A few things...

1: People who are too lazy to use their turn signals (I see this has been brought up already)
It's not so damn tough. In my last car I didn't even need to take my hand off the wheel to flip the damned thing.

2: Many of the doors at my college have buttons that allow the handicapped to open them. Apparently, even people with working arms feel the need to use these. Here's a though; if all your limbs are functioning, and you are not carrying anything bulky or heavy, don't deny yourself the chance to open the door with your hands. It's probably the most excercise you'll get all day.

3: People with small backpacks that have wheels on them and extendable handles so that they don't need to carry their stuff. If it's too heavy for you to pick up, leave something at home. I know how useful the wheel/handle combo is for heavy luggage, but c'mon, not every bag, napsack, fannypack, change purse and sandwhich bag needs these.


----------



## kenobi65 (May 26, 2007)

ssampier said:
			
		

> Insurance
> 
> need I say more?






			
				Torm said:
			
		

> Yes, one more word: Advertising
> 
> Between those two, we've summed up something like 75% of the world's evil.




Well, then...I work in advertising, and one of my clients is an insurance company.  Does that make me 75% of the world's evil?


----------



## kenobi65 (May 26, 2007)

awayfarer said:
			
		

> 1: People who are too lazy to use their turn signals (I see this has been brought up already)
> It's not so damn tough. In my last car I didn't even need to take my hand off the wheel to flip the damned thing.




I tease my father-in-law (who, in any other respect, is an excellent driver) that he bought an expensive car, but somehow he neglected to get the optional turn signals installed in it.


----------



## ssampier (May 26, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Well, then...I work in advertising, and one of my clients is an insurance company.  Does that make me 75% of the world's evil?




No, just the devil's cabana boy.


----------



## megamania (May 26, 2007)

Everything is rising but the pay.


----------



## kenobi65 (May 26, 2007)

ssampier said:
			
		

> No, just the devil's cabana boy.




Gotta lay in a stock of fireproof pool towels.


----------



## megamania (May 27, 2007)

something that ticks me off......


Buy M&M's and nearly the entire bag is brown ones.    Where is Orange and Green?!?


----------



## Bubbalicious (May 27, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> something that ticks me off......
> 
> 
> Buy M&M's and nearly the entire bag is brown ones.    Where is Orange and Green?!?




It's called Karma.


----------



## Aeric (May 30, 2007)

Bubbalicious said:
			
		

> It's called Karma.




No, they're called Milk Duds.  You bought the wrong candy.   

On the subject of Gappers....

The ones that really get me don't have anyone in front of them.  They feel the need to stop a car length behind the line because somehow that is going to fool the sensors in the road into thinking that there are more cars waiting for the light than there are.  News flash for you, buddy--the sensors only go back a couple of car lengths.  If there are more than a couple of cars behind you, MOVE UP!!!!  Weight on all of the sensors will make the light change faster!

The other Gapper that kills me is the one who, because of his Gapping, leaves me with an insufficient amount of space to get into the left-turn lane (this is often combined with the above offense).  It always seems to happen when there is a separate signal for left turns *and* a concrete island preventing me from going around them.


----------



## kenobi65 (May 30, 2007)

Aeric said:
			
		

> On the subject of Gappers....
> 
> The ones that really get me don't have anyone in front of them.  They feel the need to stop a car length behind the line because somehow that is going to fool the sensors in the road into thinking that there are more cars waiting for the light than there are.  News flash for you, buddy--the sensors only go back a couple of car lengths.  If there are more than a couple of cars behind you, MOVE UP!!!!  Weight on all of the sensors will make the light change faster!
> 
> The other Gapper that kills me is the one who, because of his Gapping, leaves me with an insufficient amount of space to get into the left-turn lane (this is often combined with the above offense).  It always seems to happen when there is a separate signal for left turns *and* a concrete island preventing me from going around them.




Ooooh, yah, those are good ones, too.  I hate the Gappers who are sitting too far back for the sensors to notice them (and, thus, the light NEVER changes).

Though, technically, those aren't weight sensors; they sense the change in the electromagnetic field when a large object is sitting above them.


----------



## Mycanid (May 30, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> The joys of having roads for cars that were originally horse paths.




Hey ... I LIKE these!


----------



## Mycanid (May 30, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Customers that question my knowledge of my job. I'm always being asked "Are you sure?" If you don't trust me with the parcel then take it somewhere else. I'm the one behind the counter. Let me do my job.




Boy do I know about this one ... fellow co-workers too.  :\


----------



## Mycanid (May 30, 2007)

Kastil said:
			
		

> Because you stole my poptarts.... again!




Wha....?


----------



## Torm (May 30, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey ... I LIKE these!



We have a town nearby (Hartsville, SC) that has cobblestone roads for a couple of their main thoroughfares. I think they're neat on the rare occasion when I go over there, now, but I remember them being kind of a pain in the keister to ride on regularly back when I used to live there. And the weird part is, those sections of road are historical landmarks. Which has always made me wonder if we aren't breaking some sort of law to drive on them.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 31, 2007)

There a couple sections of street in Philadelphia that are still paved with cobblestones.


----------



## Mycanid (May 31, 2007)

In Syracuse they have a fairly famous place simply known as "the brick hill" ... at least they did as of 2001 or so, when I was last there. It was entirely paved with ... bricks. Admittedly I haven't seen that elsewhere. It was the tallest hill in the area too. I wonder if it is still there?

My dad had the most difficult time roller blading down the hill though.


----------



## Galethorn (May 31, 2007)

A big area in and around Pike Place Market in seattle is paved with bricks. Also, anyone who walks around the city as much as I do may well notice that, under the asphalt, revealed in potholes, a large percentage of the city's more modern streets are only about two inches of asphalt over brick.

As for things that bother me, I've gotta say I'm with all the people who dislike non-signalers. It's sloppy, potentially dangerous, illegal, and almost universally effects traffic in an adverse way.

Oh, and I'm bothered by the way all furniture, architecture, and so on is based on measurements intended for the comfort of people in the 19th century, who were three or four inches shorter than modern people, and, furthermore, almost a foot shorter than I am. Normal-height chairs, counters, and the handles on most things intended to be dragged are universally too short!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 3, 2007)

I hate it when an argument/discussion gets cut off by outside forces- rightly or wrongly- when the last comment made is demonstrably wrong.  It offends my sense of justice.

Its not just something that came about because I'm a lawyer- its something that has always bugged me.

I must say, however, that posting on boards like this has helped me manage my anger at that a bit more.  Its almost theraputic.

It still bugs me, but so far, I've managed to avoid reopening topics from threads that ended with a mod lock, and that has translated into my being able to bite my tongue more often when potentially volatile RW discussions pop up again and again.  I may participate, but I rarely _initiate._


----------



## Kurashu (Jun 3, 2007)

Galeros said:
			
		

> People who knock really loud on your door.




Ugh. I hate that. My whole family, and I mean WHOLE family, does that. My mom thinks it's funny to try to knock in patterns. I think it's annoying.

Also, other drivers annoy/scare me because they don't think like I do. I think I maybe more scared/annoyed if they thought like me.

When my girlfriend, or even more to the point ANYONE, thinks I can read minds. I can't. If I did, I'd be off making millions of dollars on TV and not thinking about how I'm going to get through college.

People on myspace who repost those obviously fake "true story" bulletins. And then get all defensive when I say something about them. I've learned to just ignore these now.

When I see the same commercial at least twice in the same commercial break. More so when I see it back to back.

Body parts hurt for no real reason. You just hurt and nothing you do makes it any better.

Slipknot. Seriously. Everyone in my town thinks they are the hardest, toughest, baddest people on earth because they listen to Slipknot. I'm sure they're a great band. But I can't bring myself to listen because other people think this way.

There's others. But I can't bring myself to not curse and shout loudly when I think of them.


----------



## Jesus_marley (Jun 4, 2007)

the thing that really bugs me when driving are:

A) people who refuse to respect the "one for one" rule when two lanes merge into one.

B) people who drive on the shoulder of an off ramp in order to get ahead of everybody who are waiting to merge into traffic when it is busy.


----------



## Lewis526 (Jun 6, 2007)

I was going to post my traffic peevea, but others here have hit them all in spades.  I can basically sum up driving etiquette for the clueless among us.

Rule #1: If you're slowing other people down, stop doing what you're doing, or get out of the way.

Rule #2: Be Predictable.

Everything else is founded on these two principles.


I work in a retail store, so I feel compelled to vent my employee peeves here.  I hate the following:

Customers who are either too lazy or too stupid to put things back the way they find them.  I'm not sure which is worse, the customers who drop a whole aisle full of product in the middle of the floor, or the ones who put things back in the blatantly wrong way.

Customers who come to the store with the blind assumption that the very specific product they want will be in stock, and then chew out the salesman for it not being there.  It's not his fault it's out of stock.  If you're going to be put out by wasting the trip, why don't you call ahead?

Customers who check out while on their cell phones.  It's not so bad if they at least smile politely and acknowledge the cashier's presence, but it's still irritating.

Oh, and shoplifters.  I hate f-ing shoplifters!  GRRRRRR!


Other unrelated pet peeves...

Obnoxious jingles and melodies in lieu of ringtones on your cell phone.

Old people in front of me in checkout lines who take fifteen minutes to write a check.

Slow cashiers at fast food restaurants.


----------



## Goldmoon (Jun 7, 2007)

I hate the fact thet society doesnt want "me" to be "me"!


----------



## Kurashu (Jun 7, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I hate the fact thet society doesnt want "me" to be "me"!




But they tell you to be you, just be a you that's just like everyone else so you're easy to control?


----------



## Hijinks (Jun 7, 2007)

> Old people in front of me in checkout lines who take fifteen minutes to write a check.




Anyone who writes a check.  Unless it's obviously for business purposes.


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 7, 2007)

I hate all people who complain!  

I mean ... REALLY ... some people just go on and on and on and complain and complain!

The nerve! The ... uhh ... yeah.


----------



## nerfherder (Jun 7, 2007)

Hijinks said:
			
		

> Anyone who writes a check.  Unless it's obviously for business purposes.



Businesses that insist on being paid only by cheque - even when it's a regular payment every 6 months.  We've had Direct Debit in the UK for years and years now!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 8, 2007)

Idiot motorists that don't circle their vehicle to check it before getting in it.


----------



## Goldmoon (Jun 8, 2007)

I admit I have some road rage issues. Most people who drive are idiots and I like to yell at them, espically cellular phone users. I think your liscense plate number should be your cellular phone number so I an call you and tell you to get off your damn phone and drive your car. We've beat that horse to death now. *Whack, whack whack* there, now it's dead. I get annoyed by people whos facts are always more right than yours and people who always tell you can't do something just because they cant do it. I get annoyed because no one in this state wears shoes anymore, its all flip flops.


----------



## The_Warlock (Jun 8, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I get annoyed because no one in this state wears shoes anymore, its all flip flops.




Do they wear them with knee high white socks? That's what some of the odder sort around here do. Just looks stupid.


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Jun 8, 2007)

Another thing: No one has audio files of Paris crying as she was hauled away back to jail. Now I lack one of those nice little things that makes me happy. :|


----------



## Goldmoon (Jun 8, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Do they wear them with knee high white socks? That's what some of the odder sort around here do. Just looks stupid.




No, they just refuse to wear shoes. Its called "California Casual"


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 8, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, they just refuse to wear shoes. Its called "California Casual"




[Scratches his cap]

I'm having a hard time picturing this for some reason....


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 8, 2007)

DOWN WITH FLIP-FLOPS!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 8, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> DOWN WITH FLIP-FLOPS!



Personally, I don't like 'em either.


----------



## The_Warlock (Jun 9, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, they just refuse to wear shoes. Its called "California Casual"




Have you slapped them yet?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 9, 2007)

> I think your liscense plate number should be your cellular phone number so I an call you and tell you to get off your damn phone and drive your car.




Here in D/FW, I've noticed an increasing number of people who combine driving and using their celly _from ignition_.  Either they walk out of the store on the phone and keep talking or they pull it out as soon as they get in their cars and start talking...then start their cars, back up, and enter traffic.

All one handed & distracted.

However, I don't yell at them anymore.  After a 2 week trip to Moscow and St Petersburg (the Russian ones), I simply don't complain about American drivers that much anymore.

Oh yeah...Down with Flip-flops!


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 9, 2007)

Hmm ... Goldmoon, DannyAlcatraz, Frukathka, myself ... maybe we should start an anti-flip-flop movement somehow.... [ponders]


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jun 9, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... Goldmoon, DannyAlcatraz, Frukathka, myself ... maybe we should start an anti-flip-flop movement somehow.... [ponders]




Sign me up.


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 9, 2007)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Sign me up.




EXCELLENT ... a Canadian branch!


----------



## nerfherder (Jun 11, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> DOWN WITH FLIP-FLOPS!



In Australia they're known as thongs, so I say _"Down with thongs!"  _


----------



## Goldmoon (Jun 11, 2007)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> In Australia they're known as thongs, so I say _"Down with thongs!"  _




Wait, I like my thongs.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Wait, I like my thongs.



Wrong kind of thong.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 11, 2007)

I feel guilty for having the nerve to post something like this, as I am the lazy, " good for nothin' " in my family, but oh well. What is a little bit more to feel bad about compared to a lifetime of failure and waste.

It really ticks me off when my parents and now sister go off and spend money, lots of money, on things we don't need, or in today's case don't need to improve on, instead of spending money on things we do. For instance, my sister is talking about going out and buying a new barbecue, for like $350. We have a barbeque, only four or five years old. It gets the job done. No one in my family is really fanatical about the barbecue. We use it a fair amount, but we use the stove a fair amount too. That doesn't mean we're rushing out to buy a newer, more widgetized stove.

On the other hand, we live in the country. We have dial-up, and I just realized not so long ago, we have SUB-STANDARD dial-up, 28.8k, and apparently thats all we can ever get out here (If the capitals weren't clue enough, this little revelation really, really ticked me off. I have not even seen the numbers 28.8k in years, so how was I to know they still existed?) Now, to everything we need for wireless internet would cost a fair bit more than $350, but it would provide something that is VASTLY better to what we have. We'd all be able to use the internet at once, my sister could talk to her friends at night for however long she wants, and we might actually have a chance at piece in our time in this house. Everyone but my Dad uses the internet all the time, but he yells at the rest of us for arguing over it.

But how foolish of me to think that an investment so blindingly obvious would be more important than an upgrade to the barbeque. I basically resign myself to the fact that we are only ever going to get high-speed internet when I put out the money to get all the equipment, and I doubt anyone will be looking to pay me back for their share of the cost (whereas I would be willing to pay half of the installation of the hardware for high-speed when I have the money, and I always settle my monetary debts with family when I can). Worse, if we are ever going to have a pool table, I am going to have to pay the hundreds and hundreds of dollars to get a new green, new bumpers and assembly. Because, you know, after over eighteen years of living in this house, we still have not put the damn thing together! Christ, I could of been a freakin' pool champion by now if I had grown up with that thing!

It feels like everyone else was blessed with what it takes to work hard and make money, yet I was the only one blessed with the sense to spend money. I may make frivolous small purchases, but everyone else makes frivolous small purchases AND big purchases.

You can all start flaming me now.


----------



## nerfherder (Jun 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Wrong kind of thong.



I think Aeson is on my wavelength


----------



## Fenris (Jun 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, they just refuse to wear shoes. Its called "California Casual"




I teach Biology in Southern California, the Capitol of Flip-Flops. You should have heard the moans and groans I got when I said they had to wear closed toed shoes in the lab. Worse yet when we had a field trip and were walking out in the hills. A few hold outs tried to wear their flip-flops, until I pointed out the coyote scat they were stepping in and that with we were in rattlesnake terrain..........

They miraculously found a pair of real shoes in their backpacks very quickly.


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 11, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> I teach Biology in Southern California, the Capitol of Flip-Flops. You should have heard the moans and groans I got when I said they had to wear closed toed shoes in the lab. Worse yet when we had a field trip and were walking out in the hills. A few hold outs tried to wear their flip-flops, until I pointed out the coyote scat they were stepping in and that with we were in rattlesnake terrain..........
> 
> They miraculously found a pair of real shoes in their backpacks very quickly.




ROFL!!

  

And now we have an "in" within the educational institutions! We'll beat this thing yet.


----------



## Aurora (Jun 11, 2007)

~owns a pair of flip flops

What?! I am from Southern CA! And I am not stupid enough to think I can wear them hiking. They are, however, perfect for the beach.


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 11, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> ~owns a pair of flip flops
> 
> What?! I am from Southern CA! And I am not stupid enough to think I can wear them hiking. They are, however, perfect for the beach.




Ah HA!

Resistance arises....   

 

Of course I am not a "beach person" so maybe this contributes a little to the flip flop annoyance....  :\


----------



## kenobi65 (Jun 11, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> What?! I am from Southern CA! And I am not stupid enough to think I can wear them hiking. They are, however, perfect for the beach.




Well, see, you're not the issue.  The issue is people who feel that flip-flops are appropriate for any occasion, including, apparently, meeting the President.


----------



## Aurora (Jun 11, 2007)

They are also perfect to slip on to run out and get the mail or take out the trash, etc. I don't care for the annoying sound they make though so I really never wear them just "out". Like to dinner or to go shopping etc.


----------



## Aurora (Jun 11, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Well, see, you're not the issue.  The issue is people who feel that flip-flops are appropriate for any occasion, including, apparently, meeting the President.



To be honest, of all the stupid things to get in a huff over....... Yeah, I guess it would be nice to get all gussied up to meet him, {gag} but an article over someone's footwear choice? National attention? There are many things that better deserve such attention. At least something good is coming out of the whole stupid thing.


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 11, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Well, see, you're not the issue.  The issue is people who feel that flip-flops are appropriate for any occasion, including, apparently, meeting the President.




Ah ha!

Yet another flip flop scandal arises!


----------



## kenobi65 (Jun 11, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> To be honest, of all the stupid things to get in a huff over....... Yeah, I guess it would be nice to get all gussied up to meet him, {gag} but an article over someone's footwear choice? National attention? There are many things that better deserve such attention. At least something good is coming out of the whole stupid thing.




Yeah, someone got upset about girls wearing thongs to meet the President.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jun 11, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah ha!
> 
> Yet another flip flop scandal arises!




Old news, tho...that was 2 years ago.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 11, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Yeah, someone got upset about girls wearing thongs to meet the President.



Good thing it wasn't Clinton. They wouldn't be wearing them for long.


----------



## The_Warlock (Jun 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Good thing it wasn't Clinton. They wouldn't be wearing them for long.




You are a bad...bad...bad man....chuckle


----------



## Aeson (Jun 11, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You are a bad...bad...bad man....chuckle



That was the wrong thong wasn't it?  

Baddest man in the whole darn town.


----------



## The_Warlock (Jun 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> That was the wrong thong wasn't it?
> 
> Baddest man in the whole darn town.




Oh, your mother named you Leeroy?


----------



## Aeson (Jun 11, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Oh, your mother named you Leeroy?



Leeroy Jenkins.


----------



## The_Warlock (Jun 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Leeroy Jenkins.




At least you've got yourself some fried chicken...chuckle


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 11, 2007)

How did we get from the anti flip flop league to songs by Jim Croce?


----------



## kenobi65 (Jun 11, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> How did we get from the anti flip flop league to songs by Jim Croce?




Croce struggled for months to come up with a word that rhymed with "Jenkins", until he just gave up and changed it to "Brown."


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 11, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Croce struggled for months to come up with a word that rhymed with "Jenkins", until he just gave up and changed it to "Brown."




Ever see the animated video of the song from the late 70's/early 80's?


----------

